# DE EDSIM51 A PROTEUS, PROBLEMAS CON MOTOR A PASOS Y AT8051



## MR D (May 23, 2009)

hola, primero perdon si este tema esta demas, lo que pasa es que no pude encontrar algo similar o que me pudiera ayudar. y gracias de antemano aunque pudieran o no ayudarme

veran: 
estudio comunicaciones y electronica, no soy un buen estudiante, y nos dejaron controlar un *motor a pasos* con un microcontrolador at89c51 o 1t8051 o simirales, nos mostraron este... mmmm compilador? se llama edsim51, es muy bueno y segun entiendo trabaja con ensamblador, ahi hice mi programa y al parecer todo marcha bien, pude comprobar que me daba los 1 y los 0 que yo queria cuando queria, gracias a edsim51, entonces se me ocurrio probarlo en *proteus* hice mi circuito, se supone que meidante un dipswitch controlo ciertas cosas como full step, half step, y single step, el sentido del el giro, paro, paro con torque y cuatro diferentes velocidades, es un dipswtch de 8.

cuando esta en proteus le meto mi programa al microcontrolador, todo parece bien, empiezo la simulacion, empiezo a darle datos al dipswitch, y nada, se queda como si nada. me regrese a mi programa y...

me asegure de que el puerto que recibe el dipswtich estuviera en 0s para, segun yo, configurarlo como entrada, no funciono
lo volvi a modificar esta vez con 1s, pero tampoco funciono.

en otro puerto tengo que poner 4 leds que muestran el estado de los pasos que debe de dar el motor ni siqueira eso funciona.
que creen que este mal?


----------

